# Platter for David "Duck man"



## Twig Man (Jul 6, 2014)

This is the platter I did for David in return for some wood. The bark has been secured with super glue and finished with poly. The platter itself is finished in Tung Oil. Hope you like it Duck Man

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 6, 2014)

wow that's fricken awesome john looks great very nice job  many thanks brother. let me know if ya need any thing in the future ill get ya some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 6, 2014)

John - That is beyond fantastic! I can only imaging the live edge compounded the difficulty rating...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 6, 2014)

What Scott said.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Love the bowl and the antiques!


----------

